# My Wifes Pico De Gallo



## got14u (Mar 7, 2010)

This has been a long time coming. This always gets rave reviews from anyone that eats it. My wife hails from Cuernavaca Morelos and this is the pico from down there.


9 medium tomatoes
3 to 4 juice from lemons
2 bundles cilantro
2 to 3 jalapenos (more if you like it hot)
1 onion
salt to taste

1. cut and cube up all ingredients except salt and lemon of course

2. run all through food processor (rough chop if you like)

3. combine in bowl and add lemon juice and salt to taste. You will not be disappointed with this.


tomatoes through


cabbage before and after



jalaps and cilantro



ready to mix with lemon and salt


finished


----------



## 3montes (Mar 7, 2010)

Well Got1 i failed geography so I have no idea where Cuernavaca Morelos is but from looking at those pics I think I need to go there..


----------



## got14u (Mar 7, 2010)

here a link...it's about 2-3hrs from acapuco
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...4,9.832764&z=7


----------



## rdknb (Mar 7, 2010)

that looks good, I just got a new food prosesser too


----------



## got14u (Mar 7, 2010)

Now you can break that bad boy in with style..lol


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 7, 2010)

Now thats some good looking salsa or pico de gallo that your wife made. That has to be the first one I have ever seen with cabbage in it.


----------



## jjwdiver (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks real good - cant wait to give it a try!


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 7, 2010)

This looks really good.

Copied and on the list for our memorial day get together


----------



## desertlites (Mar 7, 2010)

very good looking pico there-I go through that and salsa pretty much daily around here.thanks for another new way.


----------



## got14u (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks for the points and I hope you all enjoy it !


----------



## ondagawood (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks good, bottle some and send it my way !


----------



## ozark rt (Mar 7, 2010)

Dang GOT that pico looks and sounds awsome. I will definately give it a try. Can it be cut in half and still come out ok?. The company I work for has a facility in Cuernavaca. I narrowly missed a trip down there just this past week. I have a feeling my luck is going to run out the next trip though. Oh well from the pics my co-workers have brought back there appears to be some beautiful countryside and neat old architecture in town.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 7, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## got14u (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes you can cut in down to what ever you need. just be careful with the lemon juice. do a little first then add latter. Cuernavaca is suppose to be perfect weather all the time with lush forests around...very tropical. I am wanting to go down there in the next 2 or 3 years. Her dad has a house down there we can stay at, plus her grandma and family. I really want to see all the history and old buildings as well.


----------



## got14u (Mar 7, 2010)

I'ev never tryed to can any of it maybe I should try to...


----------



## chefrob (Mar 7, 2010)

never traveled to central and southern parts and i too want to see all of this. i hear they have turned the old haciendas into killer resorts that keep the old charm.


----------



## cwinfrey (Mar 22, 2010)

Personally I'd call that a relish, or a salsa. I think pico should to be chunkier and not as juicy... Bein' from Texas thats the way I grew up on it...JMO. But hey, if the Mexicans call that Pico, then so be it! I'd say they ARE the subject matter experts in that category...


----------

